# Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?



## A@lrounder (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

wollte mich mal ans Method Feedern rantasten. Habe mir verschiedene Method Feeder Bleie/Körbe geholt und Haarvorfächer von 10-15cm länge selbst gebunden.

Als Rute steht mir die MS Range Econ Feeder mit ner Länge von 3,3m und nem WG bis 80gr zur Verfügung.

Als Köder dienen mir verschiedene Pellets die ich am Haar mit Bait Band fischen möchte. 

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Habe mir bei der Tube schon jedes Video bezüglich Method Feedern angesehen. Auch gegoogelt habe ich wie ein Blöder.
Natürlich wird von all den bekannten Firmen ( MS Range, Balzer etc.) ein selbstentwickeltes, sehr wirkendes spezielles Method Feeder Futter angeboten. 
Aber wenn ich mit dem normalen Futterkorb angel, dann kann ich mir meine Futtermischung ja auch selber zusammenstellen mit verschiedenen Futtersorten.

Geht das auch beim Method Feedern? Sprich kann ich in den Angelshop fahren, mir dort nen gutes Grundfutter kaufen und dieses ohne Probleme mit dem Method Feederkorb fischen?

BTW.: Über das Fischen mit Micro-Pellets bin ich informiert, da gibt es ja nicht viel falsch zu machen

Danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*

Geht im Prizip schon, nur sollte das Futter eine hohe Bindung haben. Wenn ich das Futter selbst zusammenstelle kommt immer etwas Mehl hinein.


----------



## A@lrounder (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*

Ok, nur wie weiß ich das die Bindung so richtig ist, das sich das Futter auch erst am Grund lockert. Ich kenne beim normalen Futterkorbangeln die " Faustregel", das der Futterball bei leichtem Druck mit Daumen und Mittelfinger zerbröseln muss. Gilt diese auch beim Method angeln?


----------



## kati48268 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*

Das Futter muss den Wurf, den Aufschlag ins Wasser und die Sinkphase überstehen, also am Korb bleiben.
 Die Sinkphase ist natürlich abhängig von der Tiefe.

 Ich mache mein Method-Futter _deutlich_ fester als du oben beschrieben hast (es sei denn ich fische im ganz flachen Uferbereich), lasse den Korb aber auch sehr lange liegen, bis ich neu auswerfe, so locker 1-2 Stunden.
 Method ist für mich Grundangeln, nicht Feedern.
 Deswegen wird die Minimenge Futter auch mit reichlich Lockstoff versehen; Wasser nur grad so viel, dass auch die Bindung einsetzt, der Rest Feuchtigkeit ist bei mir purer Lockstoff.


----------



## A@lrounder (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Futter muss den Wurf, den Aufschlag ins Wasser und die Sinkphase überstehen, also am Korb bleiben.
> *Die Sinkphase ist natürlich abhängig von der Tiefe*.
> 
> Ich mache mein Method-Futter _deutlich_ fester als du oben beschrieben hast (es sei denn ich fische im ganz flachen Uferbereich), lasse den Korb aber auch sehr lange liegen, bis ich neu auswerfe, so locker 1-2 Stunden.
> ...



Also die Tiefe meines Vereinsgewässers liegt bei ca. 1,5 - 2 Meter...Badewannenstyle ^^


----------



## Matthias89 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*

Ich nehm immer ganz normales Futter bzw. mach mein Futter selber. Ich habe nur gemerkt, dass es aufs futter ankommt ob man das Körbchen fest oder eher locker in das Förmchen drücken muss damit das futter nicht im Förmchen kleben bleibt.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> Also die Tiefe meines Vereinsgewässers liegt bei ca. 1,5 - 2 Meter...Badewannenstyle ^^


Ufernahe Stelle suchen, wo du bei klarem Wasser & guten Sichtverhältnissen möglichst bis noch zum Grund gucken kannst und beladenen Futterkorn mal einwerfen.
 Das muss ohne Verluste unten ankommen und sich erst da lösen können.
 Bedenke, dass wenn du weiter rauswirfst, auch noch eine Menge Schwung dazu kommt (Aufschlag).

 Wenn man beim Einschlag noch ne Futterwolke sieht, ist's für'n Arsxx.



Matthias89 schrieb:


> Ich nehm immer ganz normales Futter bzw. mach mein Futter selber. Ich habe nur gemerkt, dass es aufs futter ankommt ob man das Körbchen fest oder eher locker in das Förmchen drücken muss damit das futter nicht im Förmchen kleben bleibt.


Ob das in der Form klebt oder nicht ist zwar manchmal nervig, hat aber mit der Haltbarkeit nix zu tun.
 Es muss unten ankommen und darf sich nicht im Flug, beim Aufschlag oder beim Sinken verteilen.
 Normales Futter ist meistens Murks.
 Und auch manches spezielles MF-Futter hat zu wenig Bindekraft.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*

Nehme jedes normale Grundfutter das einigermaßen feinkörnig ist. Der Wasseranteil ist entscheidend für das Auflösen am Gewässergrund. Spezielles Methode-Feeder Futter dürfte ein weiterer Marketinggag sein.

Empfehlen kann ich dir die Produkte von Preston. Mit Blazer habe ich leider keine allzu guten Erfahrungen gesammelt. Die Form des Feeders hat bei gleichem Futter öfter zu einem zerbröckeln auf der Oberfläche geführt.

Auch interessant für Minipellets und kleinste Forellipartikel ist der Banjo-Feeder.

Grüße


----------



## Hümpfi (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*

Ich Fische auch oft normales Grundfutter am Method Feeder-keine Propleme.
Ursprünglich wird Method mit Fischmehl gefischt, Fischmehl ist ölhaltig also einfach nen Schuss öl ins Grundfutter dann klappts aufjedenfall.

mfg


----------



## bacalo (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*

z.B. das Öl aus der Sardinendose.


----------



## A@lrounder (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*

Danke für eure Antworten.

Werde es einfach mal testen und zur Sicherheit packe ich einfach paar normale Futterkörbe sowie Micro-Pellets ein


----------



## Laub10 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jedes Futter für Method Feederkorb geeignet?*

Servus
ich verwende normales Futter geb nur noch etwas ahornsirup hinzu so klebt es einwenig und übersteht den aufprall


----------

